# I think I "bricked" my SNES Classic



## Mnecraft368 (Apr 21, 2018)

EDIT: Got this fixed
Note to self, reddit is better at fixing things.


Hey there,

I was trying to install retroarch games to my home screen, which I had done many times before. I tried to update hakchi2 to the latest version and noted that it said to reflash the custom kernel, so I did. It then ended up wiping my saves and save states so I looked through the hakchi options and found "Flash nand-c partition". I remembered I had made a dump of my nand-c file (cant remember why) so I tried to flash it to see if my saves came back. Big mistake. Now whenever my system boots, it instantly shuts down. But, when I flash the original kernel it works fine. But after a single reboot on custom kernel, instant shutdown. I can use the system on the stock firmware but I am hoping for a solution to my problem. Pretty sure I fucked up badly here. Any help is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## koffieleut (Apr 22, 2018)

Does this also happen when you are using an older hakchi version?


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Apr 22, 2018)

koffieleut said:


> Does this also happen when you are using an older hakchi version?





Mnecraft368 said:


> EDIT: Got this fixed
> Note to self, reddit is better at fixing things


It probably would've.
I used hakchi CE to format nand c and it fixed.


----------

